# A few feeding pics



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

These eat like pigs..............two or three rat pups, every three or four days...........






























These pics remind me of the Velociraptors in " Jurassic Park" they are very curious snakes and what one looks at, the other one has to as well


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice snakes...:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice Green Ratsnakes you got there Stu!!!

Glad they are doing well!!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how you finding them mate, what are they like to work with?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Quite calm, until you really do spook them, then they're like water!! They are very curious, which makes getting them into a trap box a piece of p*ss, just put it in the viv and within a few minutes, they're both inside seeing what it's all about!
They're a bit of a nightmare to hook and tail as they can climb up their own bloody body! On the whole, they are reasonably calm, unlike their black cousin that I was soooo tempted by


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

green mamba?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, are they Mambas?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you can tell by the shape of their heads


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Quite calm, until you really do spook them, then they're like water!! They are very curious, which makes getting them into a trap box a piece of p*ss, just put it in the viv and within a few minutes, they're both inside seeing what it's all about!
> They're a bit of a nightmare to hook and tail as they can climb up their own bloody body! On the whole, they are reasonably calm, unlike their black cousin that I was soooo tempted by


Great photographs Stuart, I have to say there are a few jumpy Blacks but also they can be very easy going.

Dave


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

they look amasing and so curious

congrats


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice, you have more guts than me!!!!!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning,but i think id be paranoid enough to block that tiny hole i can see in the mesh.Seen far less deadly snakes push their noses through until the hole grows!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

there's 6mm acrylic on the outside of the mesh


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Good choice!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Is that a exo-terra they are in ?? 
6mm acrylic does that go all teh way round you got a shot of the housing ?? 

Great looking snakes i must say, is it a pair you have ??


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

It's an exo, yes. All the mesh is covered by 6mm acrylic. Ventilation is by means of 5mm holes drilled into the acrylic.


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

nice mambas


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

macca 59 said:


> nice mambas


Shit when I had hold of them I thought they were green rat snakes....good job they didnt bite me!!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

